

Advice for soon-to-be new grad - anujpasricha

How does a new grad with a vast portfolio in hardware design and low-level programming projects get accepted for a software developer role at a startup? It&#x27;s hard to convince a startup when what they value most are past projects, especially those related to higher level software dev, no?
======
bcbrown
Why are you restricting your scope to startups? Larger companies can afford a
longer onboarding/training period, and can be less risk-averse when it comes
to unproven candidates with potential.

Spend 1-2 years at a big company, and then it might be easier to apply to
startups.

~~~
anujpasricha
Aren't bigger companies also looking for people who have a solid foundation in
algorithms/data structures? Since most of my work has been in hardware, I
haven't had a chance to apply these concepts extensively.

Which bigger companies would you recommend given my past experience?

I also feel that all I need is a chance and then I will learn and adapt as is
expected by the job and the company. Is this something most other people also
feel?

